# are pine trees harmful?



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

a big pine fell in our pasture, fortunately it didn't hit the fence, but the cows are having a big time...eating it and jumping back and forth over it...it is loaded with pine cones, we are wondering if it will be harmful to let them continue eating the pine needles and cones? we moved the cows to an adjacent field, but that can only be temporary...it will take us a couple of days to remove this monster..the wind is very strong today and we are most grateful that it missed our fences..but will it hurt the cows to eat it? Genna


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I always heard that eating pine tree needles could cause a cow to abort. Due to this, I tried to keep our cow away from pine trees when she was pregnant. She has a new owner who has her free range (along with all his cattle) and there is nothing but ponderosa, pinion, and juniper pine around here. Do a google search, and I'm sure others will chime in here soon.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

They are a natural dewormer in goats, don't know that they would be harmful to cattle either.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

since all these cows are pregnant, I am glad I have already moved them..we will work on limbing and removing the branches this afternoon..thanks I will be happy to hear from anyone else who knows..


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, it can cause abortion, but like any toxin, it depends on the dose and the individual tolerance to it, stage of pregnancy, etc. My two pregnant cows are in pine trees, which they keep eaten up as high as they can reach. Never had a problem. I expect if they suddenly got a big dose, and didn't have anything else in their belly, could be a problem.

I was alittle concerned this winter with some big snows which weighed down the pine branches bringing them within reach. But, nothing happened. Also try to keep them well fed, so not much room in their belly for much else.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=9977&pf=1&cg_id=0


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

ok I am reading that it is a Ponderosa pine that causes issues..this is a big loblolly pine...would that make a difference? we also have white pines nearby..though they are not on the ground. if it weren't Saturday I would call the county extension agent...but my bet is that there is better information to be had from you all than what he knows..thanks


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I seen cattle eat pine needles my whole life, and I've never seen a problem.

My grandpa used to pasture his cattle in a big pine woods pasture. They ate the big trees as high as they could reach, and any small tree that sprouted didn't have a chance.


----------



## doulanobles (Aug 15, 2006)

My neighbor had 3 cows abort this season after a windstorm knowcked down a bunch of pine. It was ponderosa and lodgepole pine.


----------

